# Reccomend a routine after 5x5



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been doing a 5x5 routine for over half a year now. I kind of feel like I need to mix things up and do a bodybuiding routine for a bit and see what diference a higher rep volume will make (and give my joints a rest).

Im late 30s, 6ft, 15 stone, I can pinch an inch but im not over weight. I have been training for about 2 years. I'm natty, hence posting it here as recovery will be a factor.

So what routine would you reccomend?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Look into german volume training mate, little strength gains, if any. But mass gains were sweet in my oppinion


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea? I always suspected that as a natty this would basically kill me?

But ths was the sort of change I was thinking of, a couple of months high volume.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Why not mix it up, this will also help build both types of fibres and make you bigger quicker, so a 4 day split of 5,3,1 (strengh) and then the next day you train do 8 with drop sets - alternate between muscle groups.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/luis13.htm

Good article on it there if you haven't read it already, outlines everything needed to know about it. Also, as long as your getting a good amount of food/rest etc I doubt it will cause you to overtrain/burnout. Tried it bulking and cutting works great for both


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks switch, I get what your saying. Tempting.

Cool, thanks. Yea GVT maybe...maybe.. ah sod it, I'll give it a go. I may even start a journal. How long do folks normally do this? 3 months?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

10x10 squats sounds appealing .....hmmmm


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

switch said:


> Why not mix it up, this will also help build both types of fibres and make you bigger quicker, so a 4 day split of 5,3,1 (strengh) and then the next day you train do 8 with drop sets - alternate between muscle groups.


Starting something similar to this myself soon, seems logical. 3 weeks strength, 4 weeks volume, 4 weeks for power/explosiveness

Also, 3 months also seems good for GVT. Just remember to take a week or so break after to give your CNS a break lol


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha yea I know. Although I am doing 15 sets of squats a week at the moment. The thing that looks most puzzling to me on that GVT link is the ten sets of hammer curls. Oh and ten sets of dips, jeezuz thats a killer.


----------

